# ripio (construcción)



## iinnffooss

Hi all. I'm looking for the translation in English of the Spanish word "ripio" in a buildings context.

The definition in the DRAE is: *2.     * m. Cascajo o fragmentos de ladrillos, piedras y otros materiales de obra de albañilería desechados o quebrados, que se utiliza para rellenar huecos de paredes o pisos.

Some examples of walls with "ripios".

I've found chip, clip and sneck but not many references to any of them so I'm not sure which one suits better or if there is any difference between them. Any suggestion? Thanks very much.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Buenas:
Yo creo que un buen sinónimo de ripio en esa acepción (cascajo o fragmentos de ladrillos, piedras y otros materiales de obra de albañilería desechados o quebrados) es escombro, que figura en el WR como rubble.
La foto que pegaste para mí serían muros o murallas de piedra, probablemente sea un tema de diferencias regionales en el idioma, como muchas veces pasa.
Saludos


----------



## ErOtto

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ...La foto que pegaste para mí serían muros o murallas de piedra...


 
En la página enlazada, en el texto, aparece la siguiente frase:
"Los paramentos, como puede verse, incluyen también piedra menuda como ripio o relleno. "
Por lo queda claro que se trata de material de relleno.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

ErOtto said:


> En la página enlazada, en el texto, aparece la siguiente frase:
> "Los paramentos, como puede verse, incluyen también piedra menuda como ripio o relleno. "
> Por lo queda claro que se trata de material de relleno.
> 
> Saludos
> ErOtto


Bien, ahora queda claro. La verdad es que como son dos páginas de texto no me tomé el trabajo de leerlo, sólo miré las fotos.
Saludos


----------



## 0scar

Acá solo significa _*stone chips*_ de granito que se coloca sobre caminos de tierra.

http://images.google.com/images?ie=UTF-8&q=ripio&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Marxelo

Si te fijás en el WR Dictionary hay varios foros de discusión sobre la palabra.


----------



## avizor

cascajo, forraje.* rubble*


----------



## iinnffooss

*Adolfo Afogutu:*
_Buenas:
Yo creo que un buen sinónimo de ripio en esa acepción (cascajo o fragmentos de ladrillos, piedras y otros materiales de obra de albañilería desechados o quebrados) es escombro, que figura en el WR como rubble.
La foto que pegaste para mí serían muros o murallas de piedra, probablemente sea un tema de diferencias regionales en el idioma, como muchas veces pasa.
Saludos     _

Gracias Adolfo, pero rubble no es una traducción válida para ripio por dos razones.
a) en el contexto de las técnicas constructivas, rubble es efectivamente "escombro", material de desecho. Por lo que si pongo "rubble between the recent lintel and the filling stuff", no se entendría porque no es desecho lo que hay, sino pequeños fragmentos de pizarra en este caso, que cumplen la función de rellenar los huecos entre piezas no muy regulares.
b) como dices, rubble sería bueno para esa acepción que tú das, pero es que la acepción que tú das es la mitad de la que yo doy. Tienes que tomarla completa. Un fragmento de ladrillo o de piedra es escombro, efectivamente, pero es que la definición no acaba ahí. Lo que define a un ripio en construcción es su función en la misma, no su naturaleza de ser. Así que si coges la definición entera tal y como yo la he puesto, no es escombro de lo que estamos hablando, por tanto rubble no es correcto. No sé si se me entiende...

Un ripio puede o no proceder de escombros, pero es que eso es irrelevante. Lo relevante es que se utiliza para rellenar huecos que quedan entre materiales de construcción (albañilería, mamposería o ladrillo), no es desecho inútil (al contrario, es más útil de lo que parece).

------------------------
*Oscar:*
_Acá solo significa *stone chips* de granito que se coloca sobre caminos de tierra._

Sí, pero esa es otra acepción de ripio, la de piedra del camino. Pero no es esa la que yo busco, sino la segunda del DRAE, que la incluí en el primer post. Gracias de todas formas.

------------------------
*Marxelo:*
_Si te fijás en el WR Dictionary hay varios foros de discusión sobre la palabra._

Si, tienes razón. Pero si te fij*a*s, ninguno de ellos reponde a mi duda ni trata de la palabra ripio bajo la acepción a la que yo me refiero. Por eso abrí un nuevo hilo. Gracias por mencionarlo de todas formas.


Con todo, sigo sin encontrar una palabra en inglés que traduzca "ripio" bajo esa acepción (completa) que da el DRAE. Se me ocurre poner "filling chips" o algo así. ¿Pensáis que se entendería? Son, al fin y al cabo, pequeñas piedras que se utilizan como material de relleno para evitar que queden huecos entre otras piezas mayores. Y repito, puede ser procedente de escombro o no (de hecho podemos incluso encontrar ripios tallados y elaborados -lejos de ser escombro- para encajar mejor en el hueco a rellenar), pero su procedencia es irrelevante; lo relevante es su función, por eso la palabra "rubble" no encaja con lo que busco.

Espero vuestras opiniones. Y gracias por la ayuda


----------



## avizor

*Fill dirt*
es una aproximación, porque aparecen sitios web sobre:
fill dirt: donde deshacerse de él
fill dirt: dónde obtenerlo para relleno

y además lo entiende cualquiera, diría yo.


----------



## iinnffooss

Gracias por la sugerencia avizor, pero me temo que fill dirt es algo muy diferente a lo que busco, ya que es un término que conozco y no se corresponde con ripio. _Fill dirt_ es tierra, arcilla o material pastoso generalmente extraído del subsuelo (capas inferiores al suelo orgánico, lo conozco porque soy arqueólogo) para rellenar baches o desniveles en el suelo (calzadas romanas por poner un ejemplo ampliamente conocido).

Mira el enlace que puse en el primer post para ver los ripios: son las piedrecitas que hay entre las piedras grandes para ajustar mejor el encaje entre éstas, nada que ver con fill dirt. Además, como tú dices, en cierto punto podemos querer deshacernos del _fill dirt_, pero no tendría ningún sentido querer deshacerte de un ripio (se te cae la casa encima, jeje).

Bueno, al menos en lo de "fill" estamos de acuerdo   Pero creo que para esas piedrecitas (o trozos de ladrillo, teja, restos de molduras...) le va mejor fill chips, ¿no? ¿O nos atrevemos con más sugerencias?


----------



## avizor

Sigamos:
zahorra
http://216.239.59.104/search?q=cache:Ge2K-L9Go7YJ:forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php%3Ft%3D101232+zahorra+english&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=es


----------



## iinnffooss

Muchas gracias avizor, de verdad, pero no sigamos por ahí. Me explico:

Hasta ahora la mayoría de las sugerencias que me habéis amablemente ofrecido hacen referencia a la naturaleza del origen del ripio. Pero me gustaría remarcar que para que un ripio sea llamado ripio en construcción, su origen o composición geológica es totalmente irrelevante. Lo que importa es su función en la construcción. Puede proceder de escombros y material de deshecho como apuntaba Adolfo Afogutu, puede ser granito del camino como decía Oscar, pueden ser gravas o piedritas de zahorra como tú sugieres ahora, pueden ser restos de ladrillo, de teja, de molduras e incluso pequeños bloques de piedra tallados _ex profeso_ como decía yo, pueden ser piedras del río, del camino, de la cantera o podrían incluso ser diamantes de varios centímetros de grosor si fuéramos tan chulos de usar un diamante para eso  Pero lo importante no es lo que es, sino lo que hace. Eso es lo que define a un ripio: su función de material de relleno sólido en un muro para sujetar piedras más grandes (lo que descarta _fill dirt_ como tú sugerías: material de relleno muy maleable para caminos y suelos).

Os agradezco mucho la ayuda, de verdad. Pero es que los tiros no van por ahí...


----------



## Marxelo

Acá lo traducen como *garret*.


----------



## iinnffooss

Marxelo said:


> Acá lo traducen como *garret*.



Tienes razón Marxelo, ahí lo traducen como _garret_. Aunque me parece que es equivocado. _Garret_ es buhardilla (el mismo diccionario de WR te lo traduce así) y en todos los diccionarios de definiciones que he buscado, incluyendo alguno de construcción en inglés, tanto on-line como físicamente, así como búsqueda de imágenes en internet, me viene lo mismo. Esa web es el único sitio donde he visto que ripio se traduzca como _garret_. No me parece muy fiable... 

De todas formas, agradezco muchísimo que aún sigas ayudándome a buscar la traducción. Gracias, de verdad.


----------



## Marxelo

iinnffooss said:


> ------------------------
> *Marxelo:*
> _Si te fijás en el WR Dictionary hay varios foros de discusión sobre la palabra._
> 
> Si, tienes razón. Pero si te fij*a*s, ninguno de ellos reponde a mi duda ni trata de la palabra ripio bajo la acepción a la que yo me refiero. Por eso abrí un nuevo hilo. Gracias por mencionarlo de todas formas.


 
La corrección no es correcta. Yo hablo castellano en su versión rioplatense. Usamos el voseo y no el tuteo por lo cual no decimos *tú te fijas* sino *vos te fijás*.

Respecto al ripio, ya no se me ocurre nada más. Suerte.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola:

¿Servirá esto?:


> Secondly, fill the spaces between the stone circles with *waste* (smaller pieces of stone). These can be collected, or you can smash larger stones with your hammer. You will now have what looks like a flat stone path.
> http://practicalaction.org/practicalanswers/product_info.php?products_id=203


----------



## iinnffooss

Hola fsabroso. Gracias por la aportación pero me temo que tampoco es eso lo que busco. Lo que el texto edscribe es, con matices, la técnica constructiva de tapial. Algo muy diferente al trabajo de cantería o albañilería, que es el que utiliza los ripios.

Compara este muro de tapial (donde se pueden ver los fragmentos de piedras mezclados entre el barro-arcilla-tierra) con las fotos del enlace de mi primer post (ripios encajados entre los huecos de piedras más grandes). En efecto, todo son piedritas, pero las del enlace de mi primer post hacen cumplen una función tectónica diferente muy diferente a las de la foto de este post. Es esa función la que hace que una piedra o fragmento de piedra, o de ladrillo o de lo que sea, vulgar y corriente sea denominado "ripio".

Mil gracias por el intento de todas formas 

**Marxelo, gracias por los esfuerzos. Y disculpame  **


----------



## clipper

OK, otra sugerencia: Hardcore.

No se suele usar para rellenar la cámara entre dos paredes por razones del traspasa de agua pero se usa como relleno debajo de forjados.

http://www.allwords.com/word-hardcore.html


----------



## iinnffooss

Gracias clipper, pero _hardcore_ es referido a la preparación de suelos y se traduce como "vertido o lecho de grava". Es una capa que se coloca a veces previa al forjado. Efectivamente, esa grava pueden ser ripios geológicamente hablando, pero no cumplen la función de los ripios de la definición y fotos de mi primer post por lo que me temo que no me sirve de mucho 

Yo creo que lo voy a dejar como "fill chips" que si bien puede no ser la traducción técnica más correcta, al menos es descriptiva y creo que se puede entender, ¿no? Es que ya me da vergüenza ver que la gente sigue ayudando y yo rechazando sugerencias


----------



## iinnffooss

Definitivamente, parece no haber una traducción específica para este término y mi jefe (que sabe mucho del tema, mucho más que yo, por algo es mi jefe) ha concluído que "infill" o "infill bits of..." será suficiente y entendible. Gracias a todos por el tiempo y el esfuerzo.


----------



## Peter P

Leyendo el texto que acompaña las fotos dado en el hilo 1 encuentro la siguiente oración: "Los paramentos, como puede verse, incluyen también piedra menuda como ripio o relleno." Asumo que de ahí a partido la pregunta. _Piedra menuda_ que lo traduzco como *pebble* es lo que se utiliza como _ripio o relleno _lo cual traduzco como *rubble or infill.*
Y aunque la traducción se ve completamente literal, lo hago de esta forma: *Surfaces, as can be seen, also include pebbles like rubble or infill.*

Rubble - 1. rough fragments of stone or brick etc. esp. from demolished or decaying building. 2. pieces of undressed stone used esp. as a filling for walls.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## iinnffooss

Peter P said:


> Leyendo el texto que acompaña las fotos dado en el hilo 1 encuentro la siguiente oración: "Los paramentos, como puede verse, incluyen también piedra menuda como ripio o relleno." Asumo que de ahí a partido la pregunta. _Piedra menuda_ que lo traduzco como *pebble* es lo que se utiliza como _ripio o relleno _lo cual traduzco como *rubble or infill.*
> Y aunque la traducción se ve completamente literal, lo hago de esta forma: *Surfaces, as can be seen, also include pebbles like rubble or infill.*
> 
> Rubble - 1. rough fragments of stone or brick etc. esp. from demolished or decaying building. 2. pieces of undressed stone used esp. as a filling for walls.
> 
> Salu2
> 
> Peter P.



Mil gracias Peter P. La segunda definición que tú das para "rubble" se ajusta bastante a la que yo di para "ripio" en el primer post. Hace mención a la función del objeto más que a su naturaleza. Sin embargo, me surge una pregunta: what is what that rubble fills in a wall? Quiero decir, si a lo que se refiere es al relleno que hay entre las dos caras de un muro, no es lo que busco (los muros antiguamente a menudo se construían haciendo dos caras vistas de piedras trabajadas a ambos lados y rellenando con escombro -rubble- entre ambas). Si lo que rellena son los pequeños huecos entre piedras de las caras vistas del muro, entonces es exactamente lo que busco. ¿Podrías facilitar la fuente de donde obtuviste esa información?

I mean, the "ripios" are in between the stones to fill small gaps, not between the two faces of the wall being actually the core of the wall. According to my colleagues who are now sat next to me (and who can not find a word in English to say "ripio" in this context), the definition you gave me regards to that second option: the stuff between two faces, not in between the bigger stones/bricks.


----------



## Peter P

iinnffooss

Aunque no soy especialista en ningún campo técnico sino traductor (técnico), la oración dice que la piedra menuda es lo que se usa como ripio o relleno. Entre las fuentes que consulté está el _Diccionario Pequeño Larousse de Ciencia y Técnica_ que dice: Ripio m. _Constr. Fragmentos de ladrillos y de obras de albañilería que sirven de relleno para los huecos. // fragmentos de piedra con que se rellenan huecos y juntas en las obras de mampostería.  _Observando la foto donde está el texto de la oración que mencioné, se ven las piedras menudas que rellenan los pequeños huecos entre las piedras. Para mi es afirmativo la expresión siguiente (que es tuya y no mía): *"Si lo que rellena son los pequeños huecos entre piedras de las caras vistas del muro, entonces es exactamente lo que busco."*

Tiene lógica que no hallen una palabra apropiada en inglés ya que no se dice que sea material desechado o quebrado u otro material de obra de albañilería que se utilice como relleno, sino que se utilizan menudas piedras (en bruto) para tapar menudos espacios como si fuera "ripio".  Una forma comparativa de decir como rellenaron esos espacios.

Me pides las fuente donde obtuve la información:
_Canadian Oxford Dictionary._
_Diccionario Léxico de la Construcción_
_Diccionario Pequeño Larousse de Ciencia y Técnica_
_Random house electronic dictionary_
Y el enlace de tu primer post.

Ojalá mi opinión sea de utilidad.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## iinnffooss

Estupendo Peter P. ¡¡Tu opinión es de gran utilidad!! Muchas gracias por facilitar las fuentes y por explicar el proceso que te ha llevado a esa conclusión. Ojalá todos los posts (los míos incluídos, por supuesto) ayudaran por lo menos la mitad que este tuyo


----------



## Peter P

iinnffooss

Muchas gracias por tu opinión y elogio. 
Anoche volví a consultar pero en el _Webster's Dictionary _y encontré también lo siguiente en la definición de rubble y modo de complemento te lo envío por ser de tu interés;
1: rough stone as it comes from the quarry 2: waterworn or rough broken stones or bricks used in coarse masonry or in filling courses of wall.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## iinnffooss

"...in filling courses of wall."

Parece que has dado en el clavo esta vez. Eso es lo que buscaba... más o menos. Efectivamente, esa es la definición de ripio en el contexto al que yo me refiero (es muy parecida a la segunda del DRAE, la de mi primer post).

Pero el hecho de que se encuentre en Merriam-Webster (también en la edición on-line) y no en otros diccionarios, así como que nadie a mi alrededor (en el Reino Unido) supiera poner nombre a las dichosas piedrecitas, parece indicar que esa acepción sólo se utiliza en Norteamérica (?).

En fin, pero la duda queda resuelta, al menos para Norteamérica ripio = rubble.

Muchas gracias Peter P.


----------



## mcc7x

Dear iinnffooss:

I was looking for information on "*piscinas de ripios*" and came across your post; I just wanted to point out a couple corrections:

To wit:

(1). "what *is what that *rubble fills in a wall" is a calque of "qué *es lo que*...". This construction can never be rendered word-for-word in English, as it is ungrammatical.

Your sentence, then, should read as follows: "what *does *rubble fill in a wall", or even "*how* is rubble used to fill in walls" or "*how* is rubble used *as fill* in walls". The latter two are much more idiomatic and natural-sounding. You will notice that in the last sentence, I have replaced the verb "to fill" with the noun "fill". This avoids the potential difficulty arising from readers confusing the verb "to fill" with the modal verb "to fill in". Lastly, "How" in these sentences takes the sense of "in what way", rather than its parallel meaning of "why".

(2). Your second sentence should read as follows:

I mean, the "ripios" are *used to fill small gaps between larger stones*, not between the two faces of *a* wall* to make up its* core. According to *the* colleagues who are now *sitting *next to me *at the moment* (and who *cannot* find a word in English to say "ripio" in this context), the definition you gave me *reflects* *the latter*: the *material used *between *the *two faces *of a wall*, not in between the *larger *stones/bricks.

As an aside, I agree that "ripio", in this context, should be translated as "infill", "fill", or "rubble".
Still, I am at a loss regarding "*piscinas *de ripios"!! Anyone able to lend a hand would be a lifesaver!!

Best,
mcc7x



iinnffooss said:


> me surge una pregunta: what is what that rubble fills in a wall?
> 
> I mean, the "ripios" are in between the stones to fill small gaps, not between the two faces of the wall being actually the core of the wall. According to my colleagues who are now sat next to me (and who can not find a word in English to say "ripio" in this context), the definition you gave me regards to that second option: the stuff between two faces, not in between the bigger stones/bricks.


----------



## iinnffooss

Thanks for the corrections  Very few people do it so I keep having the same bad habits when writing and speaking.

I think that in "piscina de ripios", the word 'ripio' means something different to what I was looking for. In my case, I was looking for a translation based on the function that the ripio has in the structure. In your case, I think it is more a 'nature of the material' issue.

Besides, this thread is already too long. If I was you, I'd open a new one with that title. You'll probably find more help. Anyway, after searching "piscina de ripios" I have only found 1 result in Spanish in the internet: a pdf document from Colombia. It might be something used only there. It would help if you could describe it or give more context as it might have a different name in other Spanish spoken countries. Good luck!


----------



## Sforzinda

Hola,
Soy consciente de que la discusión está ya muy avanzada, pero no puedo dejar de caer en la tentación de introducir otra posibilidad: *gallet*
http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=gallet
Como verás, es una especie de galicismo, que yo seguramente no utilizaría en un contexto de construcción moderna, pero tal vez sirva si estás en un contexto más académico, de historia de la construcción o de restauración.


----------



## iinnffooss

Conozco esa palabra y la técnica del "galleting". Ya lo consulté con mi jefe antes de abrir este hilo porque después de explicarle lo que es un ripio en este contexto, nadie en mi departamento (consulta 'mi web' clickando en mi nombre) conocía una palabra para traducirlo al inglés. Alguien sugirió 'gallet' pero eso tiene un sentido más decorativo que técnico. Difícilmente verías 'galleting' en un edificio o construcción tosca y sin importancia. Sin embargo, es precisamente en construcciones toscas donde más ripios ves. Gracias por la aportación de todas formas


----------



## iinnffooss

Have a look at this and see what I mean:
http://www.dbrg.org.uk/GLOSSARY/Galleting.html


----------



## k-in-sc

*Fillings*

 Small, irregular stones placed between the two faces of a wall to pack the space between them. Also known as hearting (Scotland).

From this handbook on dry-stone construction:
http://handbooks.btcv.org.uk/handbooks/content/section/1603


----------



## iinnffooss

Thanks, but notice that 'ripios' are not placed between the two faces of a wall, but in the cracks and gaps to fill the joints between the stones of one face.


----------



## k-in-sc

OK, pinning stones, then, maybe:

Dry stone walls are constructed without mortar, and rely on pressure within the stones. Large foundation stones are laid providing a stable base for the outer stones (face-stones). The centre of the wall is filled with rubble called ‘hearting’ giving the wall strength. The stones are laid so that each stone crosses the join of the one below, creating a bridged join. *Wedges or pinning stones are pushed into the gaps between the face-stones which help to reduce movement. *A free-standing wall has two faces, commonly referred to as a double-skinned wall. The top layer or coping-stones are tightly interlocked and protect the wall from weather erosion, livestock and human damage.

In this country:
*Shim* or *chinking* are the small pieces that fill gaps or, wedged between larger stones, add stability. 

http://www.cornerhardware.com/home_improvement_articles/designing_and_building_stone_walls/59

I also saw another site that called them wedges, which would be similar to shims. 
Chinking is also the material that fills gaps between logs in a traditional log cabin. It's not stone, of course, it's more like mortar, the point is that it is a material for filling cracks.


----------



## iinnffooss

Thanks k-in-sc!!!!!! 

I think you just hit the nail with *pinning stones* 

I have been looking for an accurate translation for months and I think that it is perfect!!! Thank you very much. Have a good day


----------



## k-in-sc

Glad I could help! But please take regional variations into account. I think "wedges" and "pinning stones" are the same thing, and the word you want  would depend on local usage. Anyway, good luck! 
P.S. The expression is "to hit the nail *on the head*" -- you can't leave out "on the head," otherwise it means you just hit the nail any which way, XD


----------



## soldecachagua

finamente usaste infill? yo tambien ando buscando esa palabra...alguien me sugirió aggregate, si te sirve a ti, me sirve a mi, yo no se nada de construccion pero necesito los terminos para ripio y aridos. gracias


----------



## k-in-sc

I think the consensus was that infill is used to fill the space between the two faces of the wall. This person was looking for a term for smaller stones that help make up the faces.


----------



## soldecachagua

Thank you! I ended up using aggregate a word used by constructors for all the dry additions to a concrete mix.


----------

